# Surgery recovery  - Laparoscopic Ileocolic Resection



## carlysy (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi,

I am day 11 post-op after having around 15 cm of my bowel removed (terminal ileum and first part of large intestine). They also found two small 2cm sections of disease further up. I will be put on Humira in a few weeks.

I've had Crohn's since I was 11 and finally getting to the point where I needed surgery at age 21 was very scary. I was hoping anyone who has had this operation or similar (mine was keyhole) could share their experience with recovery?

I was in hospital for 9 days and experienced a lot of pain. I am now home and my pain has calmed down but it is still much worse than I had expected. I'm in bed most of the time (only moving because I know I have to) because it is painful moving. I am also exhausted all the time, I can't eat much (on low-residue) and it is very very painful for me to open my bowels. 

Could anyone share with me their stories - how long did it take for your pain to settle down? How long until you were able to start to do normal things? How long until your bowel movements return to normal?

I know everyone is different, I would just like an idea.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi carlysy and welcome to the forum! 

Check out this link where many share their surgery stories (mine is in there too): http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=30212

Mine was key hole with hand assist. I was in the hospital for 7 days, went home, got an infection and went back to the hospital for another week or two (had the surgery 14 years ago so my memory is a bit fuzzy). Recovery can take a while for some people but my best guess is around a month. Exercising and lifting should be very limited while you're healing. Walking is fine to keep your bowels moving as you know. 

As for bowels going back to normal, that also depends on the person. Many have mentioned a few months yet others over a year. I didn't pay much attention to my bowel movements though because I was more concerned with dealing with the infection.

As for the pain, I'd say less than a month for me but I was fairly weak for a couple of months. I went back to normal activities after about a month and a half but it could have been shorter if I didn't have the infection. 

What are you taking to help manage your pain?


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Mar 29, 2013)

I had this surgery. It took me two weeks before I began small social tasks and went back to work after a month. 

My bowels never returned to normal after surgery.


----------



## itsme2 (Mar 29, 2013)

xxx


----------



## leithcote (Mar 29, 2013)

carlysy,

It sounds like your pain management plan isn't up to scratch. What drugs have you been given to keep the pain at bay?  In answer to your question, it took me about 2 weeks to be pretty much pain-free, and able to walk around comfortably.  It was about 5 weeks after surgery, when I went back to work - which I have to say was a little too early.  The tiredness does eventually go away, but don't forget you've had a general anaesthetic and major surgery - your body needs some time to heal and recuperate.  It will get better! 
Best wishes, Tony.


----------



## Switalski (Mar 30, 2013)

Carlysy,
I had my resection one year ago.  I can't stress enough the importance of getting up and walking around. I'd walk up and down my street once in the morning and again in the afternoon.  The walks were very short at first. For me, pain gone in two weeks and back to work in one month. You'll do well. Your already past the most difficult part.


----------



## carlysy (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you very much everyone for your replies. I'm 2 weeks from my surgery today and still having some issues with breakthrough pain. Trying to get up for little walks around the house at least 3-4 times a day. Still can not get myself out of a bed but I can move a bit better and get myself out of a chair now. 

In terms of pain management - that was a disaster in hospital. I was hospitalised 4 days before my surgery and both before and after my surgery my pain was allowed to escalate way out of control. On more than a few occasions there was stuff ups with equipment, nurses forgetting about me, nurses taking over half an hour (sometimes an hour) to come to be buzzer and there was not drugs written up for me in advance so a lot of time was wasted chasing down doctors. Safe to say I wasn't pleased with my hospital experience and we have sent in a letter of complaint. A Dr has told me it is possible my pain receptors have been over-stimulated and are now very sensitive.

For pain at home they sent me home with a few Fentanyl patches, Endone, anti-nausea, panadol and Fentanyl lolly for breakthrough pain.

Thank you for all your well wishes


----------



## sdexter (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Carlysy!  I know things may seem like it is taking forever to get better and to get your energy back, but it will happen!
Here is my story, and just so you know, I feel "normal"!!

http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=44414


----------



## carlysy (Apr 5, 2013)

Just to give an update on my story and my pain (which has continued) - I discovered a few days ago that my main incision wound (across my belly button) is massively infected. I had been telling the nurses it felt hot and that I was going from feeling freezing cold to boiling hot in hospital but no one picked up on it because the wound itself looked okay. When I went to see the surgeon to discuss my ongoing pain he pulled off the tape on my wound and to everyone's shock and horror (especially mine) a fountain of pus started pouring out (literally looked like a fountain, could easily have filled a cup). Turns out this is keeping me from healing and making my pain worse. I'm on a strong dose of anti-biotics now and may be going back into hospital to have the wound surgically drained since they don't know how deep/bad the infection is.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry it's infected. Hopefully the drainage and antibiotics will sort it out. Sounds unpleasant and upsetting.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 5, 2013)

carlysy said:


> Just to give an update on my story and my pain (which has continued) - I discovered a few days ago that my main incision wound (across my belly button) is massively infected. I had been telling the nurses it felt hot and that I was going from feeling freezing cold to boiling hot in hospital but no one picked up on it because the wound itself looked okay. When I went to see the surgeon to discuss my ongoing pain he pulled off the tape on my wound and to everyone's shock and horror (especially mine) a fountain of pus started pouring out (literally looked like a fountain, could easily have filled a cup). Turns out this is keeping me from healing and making my pain worse. I'm on a strong dose of anti-biotics now and may be going back into hospital to have the wound surgically drained since they don't know how deep/bad the infection is.


Sounds familiar, I'm so sorry! D:

They did a CT scan on me to see how deep it was. Luckily for me it was just the fat layer that was having trouble healing properly. My skin was cut back open and the wound was packed with gauze for about a month and a half to let it heal from the inside out.

Keep us posted on what they decide to do. :ghug: I'm going to tag Afidz as she's also dealt with infection after surgery too many times.


----------



## afidz (Apr 6, 2013)

The same exact thing happened to one of my surgeries. The surgeon pushed on my stomach (litely) and it was like old faithful. The infection shot up and drenched the ceiling. I was horrified. Especially once the infection started dripping off the ceiling and landing back on me. I have had the surgery to drain the infection, I ended up with a wound vac being placed during surgery. Not sure if you are getting that or not so I won't go into detail if your not. But if you have any questions, feel free to PM me, I have been through it all when it comes to infections and wounds.


----------



## itsme2 (Apr 6, 2013)

xxx


----------

